# 12 volt vs 24 volt



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

OK, I understand that most here don't use a trolling motor. For those that do, on my fly-friendly metal jet jon boat, am using a 24 volt system. The batteries take up lots of room, got the system because the river fishing. 

Is there that much difference in the 24 volt vs a 12 volt system?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep, particularly if you want to use the anchor function in current most days.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Has the gps with anchor in place. Guess I'll buy a bigger hull. Got a young guide fellow that wants the jet jon. I'm going back a 1860 prop tunnel. 

These jets are interesting, a little less responsive on the tiller, but they will get in difficult places if you know how. I r_ead the flow_ in the drift boat and the jet is the same. 

Thanks


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

If you have the room 24v without a doubt. 

Also since any trolling motor battery discussion wouldn’t be complete without recommending lithium ion batteries. I must add, Lithium ion would be even sweeter. Was out for three 10 hour days last week on the Georgia coast using the tm spot lock in ripping current and never lost any power. Fully recharged in 2 1/2 hours when I got back home..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

12 volts, hours of fishing time, and another grand for a new troller.

Better to have when needed than not. Keep what you have.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Huge difference, I will never have a 12v system on a skiff again unless it's on a Gladesmen/Gheenoe/gladesskiff size skiff. 24 just has that much more thrust for heavy current and wind and much longer run time.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I regularly killed 12 volt trolling motor batteries before I got my 24V setup. I will never go back. I have never once killed the 24 volt setup.


----------

